# Electric Chainsaws for Carving



## Waldhof

I've been debating between the Stihl 171 and 192 for carving purposes. Recently, someone suggested I consider one of Stihl's electric options, specifically, the E-220. Any opinions?

I've already decided against the battery models. The chargers/batteries are as much or more than a lot of the saws and budget does not allow investment in all that equipment. But the E220 is a corded model . . . 

I've had rather poor experience with the electric (non-Stihl) saws I've used, but I'm told the Stihl is a different animal.

Thanks for any input.

George (not so sure about dealing with more power cords)


----------



## Philbert

I like electric chainsaws. But am not a carver, so I can't personally recommend a specific model. But I have seen several wood and ice carvers using Makita electrics, so you might want to check those out. 

Electric chainsaws generally turn at slower RPMs, so compare that, as well as which models you can get carving bars and sprockets for. 

Philbert


----------



## Waldhof

The makitas are attractive but weight about 5 pounds more than the stihl 192 I wound up with. We'll see how it goes.

Thanks!


----------



## Philbert

Let us know!

Philbert


----------



## fatgraderman

You did end up with a 192 waldhof. I think you'll really like it.


----------



## Waldhof

Love the 192 - but I need a carving bar. Should I go with Stihl's version on this or would Oregon be as good? The Oregons come with the adaptors but I'm not 100% sure it will work on the 192 - any opinions on bar? 

Really, I guess that's a different thread. 

Thanks!

George


----------



## fatgraderman

I'm surprised the Oregon requires an adapter. Most of the small saws use a fairly universal mount with the hole for the tensioner being in a slightly different place (so I can't use my stihl bars on my echo). The stihl bars with require the 1/4 chain and spur gear whereas the quartertip sculpter can be used with the 61/63 chain your saw come with. Both are good bars. I just got the new 8mm stihl bar and it's definitely pretty slick but the difference going from quarter to dime to 8mm isn't as big as you'd think.


----------



## Waldhof

fatgraderman said:


> I'm surprised the Oregon requires an adapter. Most of the small saws use a fairly universal mount with the hole for the tensioner being in a slightly different place (so I can't use my stihl bars on my echo). The stihl bars with require the 1/4 chain and spur gear whereas the quartertip sculpter can be used with the 61/63 chain your saw come with. Both are good bars. I just got the new 8mm stihl bar and it's definitely pretty slick but the difference going from quarter to dime to 8mm isn't as big as you'd think.


That's enlightening. If I can get a 12" Oregon quarter tip sculptor and not have to change any sprockets and use the chain I currently have (the saw came with a standard 12" bar) then I would be some money ahead. Sounds like a good plan.

When I said adaptor I probably should have said new sprocket or sprocket adaptor.

Thanks!

George


----------



## fatgraderman

Waldhof said:


> That's enlightening. If I can get a 12" Oregon quarter tip sculptor and not have to change any sprockets and use the chain I currently have (the saw came with a standard 12" bar) then I would be some money ahead. Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> When I said adaptor I probably should have said new sprocket or sprocket adaptor.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> George


I might have lead you astray on the chain. Check the specs on the bar your saw come with. If it says 050 (width of drive links) then that will work on the Oregon carving bars. If it 043 then you will have to get the wider chain unless Oregon offers their bars in 043 now.


----------



## Waldhof

Yep. After being a little confused by the various bar model numbers that came up when searching I looked closer and realized there were differences in pitch and groove. 

The bar on my saw is .050 with 3/8 pitch and 44 links (or that's what I'm guessing the 44 means). I'm getting one of the Oregon sculptors based on those numbers.

I think Oregon makes a dime tip that works with those specs. Could be mistaken since I thought the smaller tip required a 1/4" pitch.

Many thanks!

George


----------



## fatgraderman

Aren't those numbers for chains and mounts and everything else a real treat. I couldn't remember all the models so I had to look them up. Looks like you probably want #535047 but for some dumb reason their bar takes either 46 or 47 drive links. That one is 12" quarter tip. What do you carve, hardwoods or softwoods. Just curious, I don't think it makes any difference to chain or bar selection.


----------



## Waldhof

yep - 535047 is what I'm looking at. I read somewhere that the longer chain issue is because Oregon measures bar length based on how far it protrudes from the saw, not the overall length of the bar, so its about 2" longer than most 12" bars. I'll get the bar and see if the current chain fits. If not, at least I know how to find what I'm looking for now. 

I carve mostly hardwoods ranging from basswood to cherry, sycamore, walnut, etc. Mostly I'm using the chainsaw to do rough out on figures before getting into finishing things with other tools.

this is what I do: www.grhstudios.com

Thanks! 

George


----------



## fatgraderman

Beautiful craftsmanship. My stuff looks like "the Simpsons" compared to that.


----------



## Philbert

Very impressive work. 

Philbert


----------



## Waldhof

Thanks. Its really time consuming and I have a hard time visualizing where I'm at on a block of wood. I'm hoping that this chainsaw carving stuff will speed things up and make it easier to 'see' things as I'm going. Or something like that. 

BTW - back to chains . . . Oregon lists a 44 link chain for their 12" bars (not specified as a carving bar) but the literature on their sculptor bar indicates either 46 or 47 depending on mount. Any idea what kind of mount the Stihl ms192 has? For the time being, I'm going to stick with the 44 link chain I have until I actually get the bar, then see how the 44 fits. Then I can (hopefully) have a better idea if I need a 46 or 47, or if the 44 will suffice.

Thanks again for the information and assistance!

George


----------



## fatgraderman

It's an a074. Looks like you'll need a chain to.


----------



## O.waid

I have over 15 mature Basswood trees I am planning to have cut down to open up a very shady section of our yard in NW Pennsylvania. Let me know if anyone is interested in acquiring them. They are over 60ft tall, and from >1-3 foot in diameter (these sizes are rough guesses).


----------



## Waldhof

I would love to have them. Problem is that Arkansas is a little far away from Pennsylvania. Maybe I should organize a road trip. See Falling Water and get basswoo...that would be awesome. B-)


----------



## Grande Dog

Howdy,
When your using the LP chain, one thing that varies the link count is whether you're driving it with a 6, or 7 tooth spur. If it's a rim drive, it will be a 7 tooth. 1/4" drive link counts usually don't vary because most people are driving them with 9 tooth rims but, there are some 8 tooth spurs out there. These are some of the reasons that the manufacturers can't nail down a link count. If you ever want to switch your saw to 1/4", you'll need a 1137 640 2002. It's a kit that has the 8 tooth 1/4" spur with the appropriate oil pump drive gear.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## Waldhof

Many thanks Greg. I'm bookmarking that for future reference.


----------



## bigjohn1895

You should go with a 10 or 12in dime tip 1/4 pitch chain on the 192 it just works better I run the 10 in bar on mine but the 12 in works good


----------



## Toddppm

Oh, I see you figured out how to add your spam link in this post, good job


----------

